# Thick Chunk Jerky



## nickelmore (Nov 30, 2009)

I was in a local butcher shop that had "chunks"  of jerky some most were 3/4 to 1 inch thick.

I have some venison flank pieces and other thick trimmings that are real lean and I was thinking of using them for jerky instead of grinding for sausage.

Is more cure required to saturate the meat pieces?  Longer soak times?

Any other advice as always is welcome.


----------



## bassman (Nov 30, 2009)

The last batch I did I cut thick like that.  Followed the recipe in Rytek's book but added some cayenne.  It turned out great.


----------



## fishawn (Nov 30, 2009)

The Best Jerky I have made was with Flank Steak. I cut the chunks thick (maybe 1/2" - 3/4") & use the Hi Mountain original cure. It's as good as any I have bought from a smokehouse, store, etc. You might wanna try it?


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, the thicker the meat the longer the cure time.


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 30, 2009)

Time to get out "the book"   

As I recall the butcher said that jerky had a bunch more cure than my sausage uses and he soaks it for about a week.


----------

